# white scum



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My pond is 13 years old and I have never had this problem before but this summer there is a white floating scum on the water, it gets blown around by the wind. The pond is also dirty looking but I think that is because I put catfish back in this past spring, how stupid can I be? Catfish did this to my pond before, guess I'll have to go see Hang Loose. Just looking for answers.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

white scum?? my buddies neighbors must have been swimming there? sorry my ponds never had that. but I have no catfish.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i dont know why catfish would cause scum on the top.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it dust or pollen? Picture?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Is it dust or pollen? Picture?


That's what I was thinking!!! Has it cleared up any after all this #### rain?

Oh by the way leupy, get some "home cooked" meat back on your ribs.


----------

